# URGENT MESSAGE Canning Process



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

I and my wife have been canning for years just like this lady but if she is correct in what she is saying this is a game changer.

I would like to know what yall thank about this?

URGENT MESSAGE Canning Process</SPAN>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW141FyMSXE


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

What's the gist of this? I have GB limits on internet and can't watch videos.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

The video says the lids that come on new jars can't be trusted because there is an impression in them already from being sold on the jars. That ker and ball are now owned by the same company and the lids have changed to only be good for 1 year.

I personally think because she is reading that most places say store for 1 year is why she is stating this. We all know things can be kept safely past a year, but that is the standard recommendation.


----------



## Phoebe Kettle (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't see the video, but if it's the same video that someone is posting at every canning site on Facebook it's called fear mongering. Stop it! I it's Bexarprepper's video you must have not watched any of her other video's to see how she stores her preps. She stores all her stuff in an uncooled and unheated shed in Texas. I am willing to bet that's her problem. :facepalm:


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

For those who can't watch the video, I watched it and Bexar Prepper is pointing out that these new lids have a thinner gum base which is why they're now saying not to simmer the lids before using. They also don't have the dimple so you don't have the ping when it seals. She showed on the boxes of jars and lids that they all have the message saying you can store the canned food up to one year. I tend to follow her lead about something like this. She's been canning for over 35 years and if she hasn't had any problems before then the way she stores her food isn't the issue. She says that her solution is to completely switch to using Tattlers except for canning bacon and salt pork because of the grease.

Jardin won't be concerned with food spoilage if the food is over a year old because they've put their disclaimer on the packaging. It's up to the user to police their canned food. 

She tried to contact Jardin, the company that makes both Ball and Kerr products, but got transferred all over and couldn't get any answers to her questions. She gave the Jardin phone number for anyone who wants to call and ask about this.
1-800-240-3340.

I still have about 300 lids put back of the Golden Harvest brand. I'll use those up first then decide about these new ones. I like the dimples that ping.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

They haven't had visible pinging dimples for a few years. And there's no doubt the sealant is thinner than it used to be, that's part of them changing to being BPA free. I did try not simmering them and had seal failures. None with simmering. I think good for a year is marketing just like any expiration dates. The USDA says home canned goods should be used in a year, but really? Use your own common sense.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I posted on the other threads about this. I have NEVER simmered my lids, ever & have very few failures. The type of rubber used was changed in like 1969 & it hasn't been necessary to simmer lids since that change. They just never changed it on the boxes. It won't hurt to simmer them, but is not necessary.

They have NEVER said the lids will fail after a year. The USDA recommends using your canned items up within a year so that is why they have that disclaimer on the box. That does not mean the lids will fail after a year. How would that lid know when a year was up? 

I have pears that I canned in 2005 that are still sealed & still taste fine. I have old lids, new lids, & Tattler lids. I have not had a problem with any of them. I think the lady that made that video should apologize for getting everyone worked up over nothing.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

What she is pointing out on the boxes is what has been printed on them for years. I pulled out a box with a 2010 CR date and it says the same thing as what she has just noticed on hers.

What the box says: Store sealed jars in pantry for up to one year.

I'm like Wendy and have never simmered my lids and have had very few fail, maybe 6 in the last 20 years.

And I sure as heck wouldn't NOT use the lids that come on the new jars like she says either.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Wendy said:


> That does not mean the lids will fail after a year. How would that lid know when a year was up?


You totally cracked me up with this!!!


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Wendy said:


> I posted on the other threads about this. I have NEVER simmered my lids, ever & have very few failures. The type of rubber used was changed in like 1969 & it hasn't been necessary to simmer lids since that change. They just never changed it on the boxes. It won't hurt to simmer them, but is not necessary.
> 
> They have NEVER said the lids will fail after a year. The USDA recommends using your canned items up within a year so that is why they have that disclaimer on the box. That does not mean the lids will fail after a year. How would that lid know when a year was up?
> 
> I have pears that I canned in 2005 that are still sealed & still taste fine. I have old lids, new lids, & Tattler lids. I have not had a problem with any of them. I think the lady that made that video should apologize for getting everyone worked up over nothing.



Wendy I'm so glad you said you still have canned food from 2005 and it's still good. 
I've been going through my food storage and because I didn't rotate well enough I have a few jars of things from 2008. I was wondering if they are still good. All fruit times. Pears, peaches and canned cherry. I'm going to open some tomorrow and check them.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> And I sure as heck wouldn't NOT use the lids that come on the new jars like she says either.


I very rarely can with the lids that come on the new jars.

We live at just under seven thousand feet in elevation. It is rare to open a new jar and not have the lid audibly pop (sometimes even physically pop off the jar) when the ring is loosened as the pressure inside the jar and outside the jar equalize. On occasion I even have to pry the lid off. It is also rare for a lid to come off of the jar without an impression left in the gasket. If the new lid has a discernible jar impression in the gasket, no matter how slight, I don't use it.

I'm sure they're still fine to use but I file it under better safe than sorry.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

this is my considerations
1. Botulism, can't see, taste or smell, and isn't due to the lids you use, so while that is a very important consideration for canning - not pertinent to the issue with new/old lids. 
2. If the lid fails in any way and something starts growing, I've always been able to see/taste/smell it. So if you open it up, and it doesn't seem right, then don't eat it.

I'll be very displeased if I start having lid failure on items after it's been sitting on the shelf for a few years, but I suppose I won't know if the new lids are going to be an issue like that for several years. 

I like to keep two years on hand - because some years are more bountiful than others. And it worked out very well this year - because of extended family issues that required a lot of traveling, we skipped the garden this year, and we still have plenty of canned goods in the pantry (which is in the cellar that stays 50-70 degF year round).


----------

